

Best way to learn Scala/Akka? - zedzan

Hey !<p>I am C-Family Developer, with good experience in JS&#x2F;HTML5.<p>I have been trying to learn Scala lately for new project, exploring the functional capabilities and actor model. 
Akka is the main reason to use Scala in this project. I read that Actors are an incredibly powerful abstraction for building highly-concurrent, highly performant predictive systems.<p>The most books I found cover definitions, the why ? and not the how. As a developer with an experience in OOP programming, I don&#x27;t need to learn things from scratch but I&#x27;d like to learn practical things. 
Can you suggest good ways to learn Scala Akka, Open source projects to try, Best practices to use in such advanced programming level ? 
Can you name any good books, blogs, talks to learn from it in order to widen my eyes on Scala&#x27;s capabilities.<p>Thanks in advance.
======
modersky
Your timing could not have been better. There's a reactive programming course
going on Coursera right now. Tomorrow we will start the part that introduces
Akka. You can still enroll in the class.

[https://www.coursera.org/course/reactive](https://www.coursera.org/course/reactive)

------
lgieron
Scala/akka Actors are just a convenient way for implementing asynchronous
message passing, which frees your from thinking about synchronisation. I'm not
sure if there's that much to learn, at least at the beginner level.

